# Save the USS Iowa



## Messy1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I was directed to this from a friend on Facebook. It would be a shame and a dis-service to further generations not to keep the very ship the greatest line of battleships was named for preserved! Not sure if it has been brought up before, but it's worth repeating.


Save the USS Iowa - Help Preserve the Battleship USS Iowa


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 5, 2010)

Definitely worth saving the lead ship of the greatest class of BBs ever built! 

TO


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2010)

Agreed, worth preserving for future generations to see.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't believe they are even considering scrapping her.  


Wheels


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 7, 2010)

I am going to make a donation next week. Would love to help out my state's namesake.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 7, 2010)

All four Iowa class battleships are still afloat. Save two and turn the other two into reefs.

The Missouri and New Jersey are safe as museum ships.

Bye, Bye Iowa! Were grateful for your service but the citizens you have protected are too broke from real estate crashes and the second Iraq war. 

Insanely expensive to restore and maintain. 

RIP


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 7, 2010)

comiso90 said:


> All four Iowa class battleships are still afloat. Save two and turn the other two into reefs.
> 
> The Missouri and New Jersey are safe as museum ships.
> 
> ...



Disagree. Let the federal government pay to protect and preserve the Iowas. Let them stop pissing money away on useless pork, and do something right for a change!

I'll refrain from further comment so as not to start a political thread. 

TO


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 7, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> Disagree. Let the federal government pay to protect and preserve the Iowas. Let them stop pissing money away on useless pork, and do something right for a change!
> 
> I'll refrain from further comment so as not to start a political thread.
> 
> TO



How will they pay for it? By printing more money?

Much of our infrastructural is in a state of decay. Many of our bridges, dams, roads and highways were all built at the same time and now they are all falling apart at the same time. 

A quick search of my posts will show that I am a huge fan of naval history and I have traveled great distances to see several famous ships but alas I'm also practical. We're fortunate to have 2 Iowas safe and sound for future generations.The Iowas legacy are safe. 

Maybe they could turn it into a floating casino and it could pay for itself???


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 7, 2010)

comiso90 said:


> How will they pay for it? By printing more money?



No. Like I said in my previous post..... *"Let them stop pissing money away on useless pork"* Like all the wasted money in the "stimulus bill" (that wasn't political, was it?)



comiso90 said:


> A quick search of my posts will show that I am a huge fan of naval history and I have traveled great distances to see several famous ships but alas I'm also practical. We're fortunate to have 2 Iowas safe and sound for future generations.The Iowas legacy are safe.



No argument about you being a fan of naval history comiso, but I still think we should save all four of them.



comiso90 said:


> Maybe they could turn it into a floating casino and it could pay for itself???



Maybe. 

TO


----------



## Glider (Jan 7, 2010)

Being from the UK I have always bitterly regreted the forgetfullness of our leaders. For the country that invented the modern battleship and relied on it for so many years, not to preserve one example, was stupidity.


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 7, 2010)

I bet we could afford to save all 4 Iowa class ships and a few more if just the waste in our welfare system was addressed just by no longer offer welfare to those just too lazy too work, lifetime welfare cases.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 7, 2010)

Glider said:


> Being from the UK I have always bitterly regreted the forgetfullness of our leaders. For the country that invented the modern battleship and relied on it for so many years, not to preserve one example, was stupidity.



Wow... i didnt realize that. out of all the nations, England should have a battlewagon on display. Were any sold after the war to third word countries? Maybe India has one... 

.


----------



## Glider (Jan 7, 2010)

Nope not one.


----------



## magnocain (Jan 7, 2010)

I saw the USS Iowa just the other day, or at least the bow.
Google Maps


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 7, 2010)

Glider said:


> Nope not one.



At least you have the HMS Victory IMO, that's better anyway.


.


----------



## parsifal (Jan 7, 2010)

Glider said:


> Being from the UK I have always bitterly regreted the forgetfullness of our leaders. For the country that invented the modern battleship and relied on it for so many years, not to preserve one example, was stupidity.




The historical tragedy I regret most was that the Turkish Yavuz, formerly the German Goben, was still in existence in 1971. An opportunity existed to save her from the wreckers and preserve her as the last battleship of wwi, the last ship of the Kaisers Navy, and a ship with a proud wartime history but it was allowed to slip by, and she was sent to the wreckers.

For the british, I think they should have preserved the Warspite....what a great ship. But it was not in the british Psyche at the time, I guess


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's a thought... since there are 2 Iowas safe for posterity, auction off pieces of the Iowa and use the procedes to help WW2 veterans still alive. Portholes, fixtures and furnishings could bring $$$. Maybe a gun turret or two could be sold. Then the remaining hulk could be sunk as an artificial reef.

I dont think it's a inglorious end at all... thousands could enjoy artifacts- private collectors and museums-, millions could enjoy the reef and WW2 vets (and widows) could get some tribute.

Hell, I'd buy a 4 inch square slice of her teak wood deck for $100. Attached is proof of by nautical hording:

Piece of Titanic coal bought at Chicago Museum exposition
Piece of the USS Constitution bought at the USS Constitution... scrap after a refurb
Authentic amphora jug piece
Chair straight from the HMS Queen Mary

Messy, your intention is admirable.... but her sisters carry her spirit in HI and NJ.

We are very fortunate to have 2 wonderful Iowa BB museums... VISIT THEM, support the ones already established. I've walked the decks of the NJ and Missouri.. I'll always remember the feeling!


.


----------

